# Barney's pineapple chunk vertical grow.



## sniperstang (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys just wanted to share my current grow, last time i grew from Barney's i was quite disappointed with their vanilla kush so hopefully the Pc will change my mind. As of now they are taking forever to flower and have stretched like crazy, in my opinion the 55 days flower time barney's claims is BS  hope its worth it after the long wait. 

Grow specs:

Grow closet 4lx3wx6h
400hps flood light hung vertically ( there are no hydro shops around so this is whats available to me)
for nutes i use the fox farm trio grow,flower and bloom + blackstrap molasses 
soil is arthur bowers multi purpose potting soil mixed with perlite
Temps stay around 80-84f when lights are on, 68-70f lights out


The plants were veged under cfls for 4 weeks and they are currently on their 6th week of 12/12 under the hps, i have changed the lighting to 11/13 today to speed up flowering cause i have some aurora indica vegging at the moment.

Any feedback will be most appreciated


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2013)

do you have a light leak anywhere?? seems like something is up slowing bud growth? Most of the grow times do seem like bullshit but i would still think you would be a little further along at 5 weeks.


----------



## sniperstang (Sep 15, 2013)

The cab is 99% light proof, i did find a small light leak a 2 weeks ago it was barley noticeable after my eyes adjust to the dark and was fixed immediately with some duct time. I have had many grows in the same cab, first time vertical though.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2013)

no experience vertical but maybe the leak stunted something just seems strange but i am by far no expert so don't know.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 15, 2013)

my Barney`s LSD with a 60 day`s flowering time at day 38


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

When I did Pineapple Chunk last winter I got two different phenotypes and they are slow in flowering till you reach the swell phase.


----------



## sniperstang (Sep 15, 2013)

How long did they take to reach the swell phase? just curious cause i have been bud starved for ages lol.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 15, 2013)

as some also mention in the above post, there can be different Pheno`s the picture I posted is of the more Indica like, and it normally finish in 8 weeks, wile the more sativa one take a week longer and also take a bit longer before it swell and swell less but still yield more, normally I see 2 week`s of stretching, then 2 week`s where it set pistil`s all over then it begin to swell/bulk and gain weight the next 2-3 before it kind a stop and I see a maturing the last week


----------



## coldrain (Sep 15, 2013)

From what I'm seeing here it's either a light leak, or a pheno that takes a looooong time to finish and may not be ideal for indoor (despite what the seed company said). In that case, the 400w light will only exacerbate the tendency towards small fluffy nugs that will be an ass pain to trim. If this pheno does end up taking upwards of 70 days to finish, you still have a ways to go so I wouldn't freak out yet. 

I have a Raskal OG that looks pretty sparse until it hits week 5-6. Then it EXPLODES and puts out some really nice buds in 9 weeks.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 15, 2013)

I just finished harvesting and curing 2 PC plants. netted 4.65oz from the 2 plants. all buds are medium in size, but tightly packed/dense. and the smoke is awesome!!!. they grew 6" shorter than my other 2 strains. iirc, I flowered 9 weeks. im not 100%, its all detailed in my journal (see link below). I almost removed it from my cycle, but after getting a final weight and smoking it, I decided to keep her in the rotation.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 16, 2013)

i also have a timewreck thats in week seven and super frosty but the buds are really long and stringy while 4 other ladies right around same everything are full of heavy fat colas, supposed to be an 8-9 week strain but i dont see how it would put on that much weight the last 2 weeks, trichs are starting to turn cloudy on some buds but for the most still clear so who knows, i put a clone in today no training 10 day veg to see if i can get a fat solid nugget out of it


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi 
Last time around we did a Barneys Farm PC and I call it more of an exotic strain. While it was flowering at 4 weeks I passed up taking clones and figured we would just not do the strain anymore but I really screwed up, turns out to be a killer strain. Even dried it looks really strange an odd to me and I thought people wouldnt like it much but turns out we have a lot of requests for it now. We let it go a full 9 weeks and we got 2.5 pounds from one plant. Very tasty and heavy buzz. Good luck!


----------



## Sour Deisel is my Fuel (Oct 18, 2013)

I ordered some Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk about six months ago and had a similar experience with my plants. Flowers were stemmy, underdeveloped, and the hairs never really turned. It is either a bad batch or simply a bunk strain, most likely the latter. The 45-55 days is definitely some bullshit. I let mine go almost 75 days because I kept hoping they would hit a spurt. By far the worst success I have had with any beans. It is not as a result of bad conditions or their environment either because I have done well with other companies beans in the same room. Definitely makes me skittish about ordering products from Barney's again.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 18, 2013)

Sour Deisel is my Fuel said:


> It is not as a result of bad conditions or their environment either because I have done well with other companies beans in the same room. Definitely makes me skittish about ordering products from Barney's again.



Each strain is is different


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking good mate goodluck with your grow. Im nearly 2 weeks into veg for my fem pineapple chunks,3 seeds planted out of 5 and 2 are indica and 1 sativa,will keep the big indi for my mother now shes beautiful and flower the other 2 in a few weeks. Was lucky enough to get my hands on some pc a while ago and 1 joint put me on my ass and I'm a tall solid guy.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 19, 2013)

im on my 2nd cycle of PC, and I can say im happy with the 1st run, as are my patients. granted there wasn't a huge colas, but nice dense nugs. if your worried about BF seed strains, check out Laughing Buddah. AWESOME strain to say the least and a high yielder.


----------



## blacksun (Oct 19, 2013)

After growing out pineapple chunk and vanilla kush many times, I can safely say that if you are getting bad results, it's a PEBKAC issue.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Oct 19, 2013)

I am finishing up my 2nd time running Pineapple Chunk, and I just love this strain. It isn't a great yielder from my experience. I usually get around 2 ozs. of hard nugs. The smoke is straight up couchlock. It is very skunky which I love too! My first go I go a more indica dominant phenol, but this time I have one where the pistils aren't changing colors. Plus the one's that have changed only change to this very pale brown. The plant has the strongest odor when you brush up against her. It just screams skunk! Anyways I love the taste and buzz from this strain, but I think it is lacking in yield and stability.


----------



## Kushyman (Nov 2, 2013)

I must have a weird pheno of this strain, I just harvested my Pineapple Chunk, and get this, at day 106 (from 12/12), granted I am growing under a 400 hps, but 106 days!!! I guess that is a problem that you run in to with hybrids, looks like I got the sativa part of the genetics.


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 2, 2013)

that's weird, 8-9 week harvests from 12/12 for me


----------

